# Investigating the breed...



## 8118 (Jan 6, 2012)

Hello everyone! I am interested in the Viszla breed. I recently lost my pointer of 14 years and our house is empty without a canine companion! I also have horses, does anyone here have a Viszla with horses? I am looking for an active, all-weather dog that can go running with me and also be a travel companion to horse shows and other places. I want a dog that can be easily socialized and be good around strangers, but also one that will want to stick by my side (which my pointer never seemed to want to do!). 

Does anyone have any advice for me, or websites for me to check out? I will also be looking for a breeder somewhere near Ohio. Thanks for any information!!!


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

The best advice I can give you is to experience the breed in person. Find a nearby V owner or breeder and ask if you can spend some time with their dogs (at least an hour). You're looking for a dog that will want to be with you all the time? The V is known as the "velcro" dog for a good reason.  My girl gets upset if she can't follow me into the bathroom. :

Here's a decent *intro* video for Vizslas:

http://animal.discovery.com/videos/dogs-101-vizsla.html

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2010/07/field-trials-and-role-horse-plays.html

Many Vizsla owners in the Ohio Valley. You should have no trouble getting together with other Vizsla owners at local clubs in the spring. Field trialing will start up usually in March in that part of the world.
Conformation shows happen all year long.

My blog has over 400 posts. You having a pointer before will give you a clearer understanding of the Vizsla. They are "softer" but also want to be closer for the most part. They are not "kennel" dogs but will bust their butt all day but want to sleep near you at night.

Good luck on your research.

Rod a.k.a. redbirddog
http://redbirddog.blogspot.com


----------



## 8118 (Jan 6, 2012)

Thank you! Does anyone know of any breeders or websites from Ohio or Indiana that I could contact to visit? I really would like to spend some time with this breed before making a decision - I want to make the right choice for my best friend/companion. 

One of the things that attracted me to this breed was the description "velcro dog". I really want a dog that wants to be by my side and that I can take running off-leash. We recently bought acreage out in the country so I would like a dog that Ii can take out in the acres and woods with me that will stick by me and be more of a companion, if that makes any sense!

Thanks for your responses!


----------



## Aimless1 (Sep 25, 2011)

This thread may be helpful for finding a breeder http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,2991.0.html.

I did visit with a breeder before getting Nitro, and did learn from him. My time would have been better spent visiting with a V owner as they most likely wouldn't sugar coat or spin the breeds traits/faults.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2011/10/new-vizsla-movie.html

Once the _You Tube _ video starts hit the expand icon for full screen.

Great overview of the abilities and temperment of the breed.

http://www.vcaweb.org/index.shtml

The above link is the Vizsla Club of America website with links to regional clubs.

Welcome.

RBD


----------



## Mischa (Feb 17, 2010)

8118 said:


> One of the things that attracted me to this breed was the description "velcro dog". I really want a dog that wants to be by my side and that I can take running off-leash. We recently bought acreage out in the country so I would like a dog that Ii can take out in the acres and woods with me that will stick by me and be more of a companion, if that makes any sense!
> 
> Thanks for your responses!


A Vizsla will be your ideal breed. They love being outdoors with room to stretch their legs, especially when their boss is close by and coming with.
Even out in the woods with lots to smell and explore they come and check in, or at least look back to make sure you're still close by. 
It will take a certain amount of training, but it is inherent in the breed to want to be near you, so if gives you a step ahead in training recall and heel.


----------



## 8118 (Jan 6, 2012)

Thanks so much! The videos you all posted were very informative. Now I guess I just keep reading and wait until spring to find my puppy from a good breeder.


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

Velcro yes. Horses and all weather probably not. They are only good outside in the cold if they are moving. They hate to sit still, like in a duck blind or a truck, for longer then a minute. They do not have the coat for cold weather like and chessy/lab/gsp. On the other hand if you are moving like upland game/running in the cold they can be out doing that all day. However, you will not see them laying down on the ground (for 1 second) once it goes below 35 degrees F. The breed can also be skidish....meaning very, very cautious. I think they can get used to horses but, it really will depend on the individual dog.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

> I think they can get used to horses but, it really will depend on the individual dog.


Linescreamer,

Vizslas do very well, in my experiences over the last few years, around horses. Field trials are horseback events with sometimes as many as 50 horses following the dogs in the contest. Vizslas and Pointers are both wonderful around horses. They do have to get used to them.

Funny story. I went to my first horseback field trial out in the country a couple years ago. I didn't know it wasn't a walking trial. So, I had ridden in my earlier days (30 years ago) and there was a horse available to me. 

When Bailey (1 year old Vizsla at the time) and I took off at the starting line Bailey was confused. He didn't know where I was. He heard my voice, but could not find me.  
He just ran around aimlessly.
:-\
The judge and gallery laughed and the judge just suggested I get off and walk the course with my dog. 

We did some training off horseback after that over the next couple months and then he has been fine ever since. That was once he knew where I was.

Happy trails and trials,

RBD


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

Yep. They are short and usually looking down for birds not up. However, Copper has recently been tracking Red tailed Hawks on our property. Funny to see him run back and forth. I'm not sure he knows he will never get to put his chompers on one. Copper is not around horses. He did see a horse statue once on a street corner and stared at it, walked around it and barked at it for a few minutes until I could distract him. He also spots bird statues are will get wound up when seeing them also. I think Copper is a bit of a wimp. These Vs are very in tune to their surroundings. Any change is picked up pretty quickly. Horses or any other animal can be worked into their daily activities if done while young and regularly. However I really don't see them handling the cold well. Once that temp goes below 35 mine will in no way go into the water or lay on the ground. Have you seen any V acclimate to the cold like a Lab?


----------



## Aimless1 (Sep 25, 2011)

Agree that any dog with the right exposure will get along fine with horses.

When I brought home my first Gordon setter I stopped at a park for a family picnic. There were a couple with their horses at the park. I thought introducing Maizie to the horses would be an ounce of prevention. She wasn't keen on meeting them, so I picked up my 8 week old bundle of joy and carried her over. Held her up for the horse to see and her to sniff and she immediately urinated ... on me.


----------



## 8118 (Jan 6, 2012)

LOL, gotta love puppies! When i first introduced my GS Pointer to my horses, she rolled over and showed her belly. My one mare went right to her and started nuzzling her belly, and thus started a lifelong relationship between the two where my pointer would roll over and my mare would rub her nose on her belly.


----------



## Aimless1 (Sep 25, 2011)

Love at first sight


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

redbirddog said:


> > I think they can get used to horses but, it really will depend on the individual dog.
> 
> 
> Linescreamer,
> ...



Agreed. None of mine are bothered by horses. The place I walk them regularly has lots of horse riders riding around. Mine are not scared or intimidated by the horses. The first time they saw one, they came to me, but stood and watched it go by with a lot of interest, but not interest in the way they do with a bird. Just intrigued by this massive animal that wasn't fussed by them at all. 

As for all weather, Vizslas are fine in the cold, as long as they are active. But, you can always put a coat on your V when at a horse show if the weather is shitty. 

One comment someone else made about the V being a softer dog than a GSP, yes they are. But not in the way we deal with them, more in the way they like to be with you. What I mean is the training and command structure with my GSP is no different to with my two Vizslas. But, the GSP is a hardier dog in terms of not needing to be on your lap all the time. My GSP isn;t far off a V for being clingy. But not to the point where she will whinge or whimper if she is not touching me while we drive in the car. 

I just went for a 370klms return road trip to pick up some car parts I found cheap. The three dogs came with me. Astro my younger V who is a little less clingy and Zsa Zsa my GSP were happy to crash out on the back seat. Ozkar my eldest V boy whinged and whined until I let him lay on the front seat with his head on my lap. (Disclaimer......he's been molly coddled a bit by my Ex who has him 5 days a week. I think if he was with me all the time, this would diminish a little..... not stop..but reduce...  

As for being outgoing, while I have seen the odd V that is timid, none of mine and none of my friends Vizslas are this way at all. They are all quite socially confident with dogs, people and most other animals.


----------



## 8118 (Jan 6, 2012)

So what are everyone's feelings about male vs. female pups? I have only had females in the past, and obviously never a Vizsla, Are there big differences in the body style or personalities of the males vs. the females?


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

8118 said:


> So what are everyone's feelings about male vs. female pups? I have only had females in the past, and obviously never a Vizsla, Are there big differences in the body style or personalities of the males vs. the females?


Best way I have heard it described is a female will love you, but a male we be in love with you. I have both male and female. But to be honest, I would be happy with either. Females are a little better with house training. Having said that, none of the boys were an issue with house training. All three, both boys and my girl, were house trained in a couple of days.


----------



## Lincolns Parents (Aug 6, 2011)

Our boy Lincoln is the sweetest thing. He loves to cuddle with you or hand you his paw. Our little guy is really mellow for a pure breed which is really nice. Hes pretty protective of the house and his people but other than that hes a huge love. ;D

Lincoln was really easy to potty train (in a few days) and is a quick learner for all his commands. 

We couldn't be happier with our boy!


----------



## 8118 (Jan 6, 2012)

Another question: I know with GSP dogs the temperament of the show dog lines vs. the field trial lines is very large. Do you find this to be so with the Vizlsas? Since I am looking for a companion rather than a hunter, should I be looking away from the kennels or breeders that specialize in breeding bird dogs?


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

> Another question: I know with GSP dogs the temperament of the show dog lines vs. the field trial lines is very large. Do you find this to be so with the Vizlsas? Since I am looking for a companion rather than a hunter, should I be looking away from the kennels or breeders that specialize in breeding bird dogs?


This is a great question but one that hurts now that I have owned and been around both the hunting-type Vizsla and the lap-dog type Vizsla.

If you never breed your dog then get as meek and mild a dog as you want. 

There are different levels of drive in each breeding and in each litter there are levels of birdiness, awareness, ect., between the pups. 

I guess I just don't want to understand it. The weakening of the breed. 

Analogy: Getting a Corvette and putting in a VW bug engine. Why? Just get the VW bug.

RBD


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

8118 said:


> Another question: I know with GSP dogs the temperament of the show dog lines vs. the field trial lines is very large. Do you find this to be so with the Vizlsas? Since I am looking for a companion rather than a hunter, should I be looking away from the kennels or breeders that specialize in breeding bird dogs?


I wouldn't necessarily go to a show line. Even in dogs bred specifically for hunting, there will be some more "mellow" pups in the litter. It's more a litter pick issue than a breeder issue. Most of our girl's siblings have at least 2x as much energy as she does. We picked her because she was the calmest and most easy-going. She may never be a hunter (we are going to try it out anyway!) but she is a great "companion". She still needs a ton of exercise... she just doesn't need as much as some of her brothers and sisters.


----------



## Mischa (Feb 17, 2010)

Many breeders compete in both show, and field trials to help market their dogs as the best in the breed.
I personally would look for one that competes in both, but focuses more on the working side of their dogs.

You get the best of both worlds.


----------



## 8118 (Jan 6, 2012)

I guess I never looked at not using the dog for the purpose it was originated for hundreds of years ago as "weakening" of the breed. I never hunted with my GSP, never bred her either, but I don't consider that to be a bad thing. If only people who hunted were allowed to own sporting dogs, then a lot of people and dogs would be missing out on some great relationships. I can understand that the living situation needs of a sporting dog may be unique in that it needs a lot of outdoor room to run and play, but I don't think that not actually hunting and killing game with your dog is doing it a disservice.

Anyways, thanks for all the opinions. I have some feelers out to breeders within a few hours of me, and I will definitely see the litter myself and hopefully pick a puppy that will be right for me.


----------



## Aimless1 (Sep 25, 2011)

8118 said:


> Anyways, thanks for all the opinions. I have some feelers out to breeders within a few hours of me, and I will definitely see the litter myself and hopefully pick a puppy that will be right for me.


As much as you want to choose the puppy from the litter, it may be better to allow the breeder to choose the right prospect for you. After all, you'll have a few minutes or a couple of hours with the puppies once or twice, the breeder is with them every day. Just like us, pups have good days and bad, good moods and bad, etc.

Most responsible breeders will be testing the pups and asking you to complete a questionnaire. This is done to match the right puppy from the litter wth the right owner. My last three dogs have been done this way with excellent to outstanding results. This includes my 9 week old little guy that I just picked up New Years Eve. My first two pups I picked out and wasn't nearly as satisfied.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

> .. guess I never looked at not using the dog for the purpose it was originated for hundreds of years ago as "weakening" of the breed


I apologize up front if I offend. My rough personality I guess. The GSP and Vizsla 30 years ago would have been owned by 90% hunters or those doing field trials or other sporting activities.

It is just what society is doing to sporting dogs and young males in the US that might be the root of my upset.

I had no plans on hunting until I got my Vizslas. Now I could care less about the birds. It is working a quality bird dog doing what nature wired it to do. That's the thrill.

Talk long with the breeder on what you want to do, and as a couple others have recommended, let the breeder pick your pup.

Happy trails,
RBD


----------



## 8118 (Jan 6, 2012)

No offense taken, don't worry :-]

Don't get me wrong, I plan on spending a lot of time out in the fields and woods with my new pup, we just won't be actually hunting birds for dinner. Thus a sporting dog would be my choice only because that type of dog would enjoy being out there with me. I also want a dog that loves his people time, that will enjoy travelling with me to horse events, keeping me company while I work the horses, and going running with me in the evenings. Hopefully a Vizsla will fulfill all of this! I definitely don't plan on breeding so perpetuating the best in the breed is not going to be an issue for me - seeing all the dumb questions I ask one can see that I don't have nearly the knowledge required to be a responsible breeder LOL! 

That's good advice about letting the breeder choose the best dog for me. That's something I didn't think about, I was so concerned with MYSELF picking the right one...but a breeder who was raising the puppies surely would know their personalities better than I would on a short visit.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm a little late to the show, but yes we have vizslas and horses. Well,we actually only have one but he has 7 friends.

You do have to take some time to introduce them to the horse, and it helps to have an aid, familiar and comfortable with both horses and V's, to help teach the Vizlsa to stay forward and not circle back on the horse. They also need to learn an additional heel technique to not come up on the horses second side. In other words, if your horse is left brained, they need to stay out of the right brain zone. It's easily taught,and somewhat natural, as the V heels to the left, and most riders mount from the left, so the dog should be in the correct brain side naturally.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

8118 said:


> No offense taken, don't worry :-]
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I plan on spending a lot of time out in the fields and woods with my new pup, we just won't be actually hunting birds for dinner. Thus a sporting dog would be my choice only because that type of dog would enjoy being out there with me. I also want a dog that loves his people time, that will enjoy travelling with me to horse events, keeping me company while I work the horses, and going running with me in the evenings. Hopefully a Vizsla will fulfill all of this! I definitely don't plan on breeding so perpetuating the best in the breed is not going to be an issue for me - seeing all the dumb questions I ask one can see that I don't have nearly the knowledge required to be a responsible breeder LOL!
> 
> That's good advice about letting the breeder choose the best dog for me. That's something I didn't think about, I was so concerned with MYSELF picking the right one...but a breeder who was raising the puppies surely would know their personalities better than I would on a short visit.


I don't hunt as such with mine, but I "feau hunt". So we got out walking and we try and find, point and flush every bird we can. We play chasings with the ducks on the lake. The dogs find them, point them out to me, then when I tell them to, they flush/chase the ducks. I don't shoot anymore, killed too many things in my lifetime already and find no pleasure anymore in doing so. But, apart from the retrieve, my dogs get to use most of their bird skills. They are getting better and better. Yesterday I had all three of them at the lake and they formulated a coordinated approach to trying to get the ducks and ducklings. The ducks on open water however, are not an easy prey to catch. But, they are starting to get the hang of sneaking up downwind, behind the grassy banks before they make an approach. They'll get one eventually I guess. Catch one half asleep or something!  

I watched Mother duck yesterday, play "Lame Duck" in front of my dogs to lure them away from her chicks. It was poetry to watch I tell you!! She came soooo close to the dogs, just to ensure she had there attention, then she half flapped and half paddled, so that she didn't go fast and kept just in front of the dogs, but made lots of noise and appeared as though she was almost there dinner  Smart birds those Ducks!!!  I hope they never get one. But I sure love watching them try. 

I intend on doing some tracking next winter. I think that would be a great activity for them and me. I am going to an open day soon to check it out.

As for hunting, just remember one thing, if you do hunt,depending on what you are hunting for, keep your dog away from under the gun. I know several guys with hunting dogs and most of them are deaf by the time they are 6 or 7. Sitting under a shotgun is not a good thing for a dog's hearing. I went walking with one last week and his poor little 6 year old Springer is now totally deaf. He has to use handsignals. (He thankfully knew they would go deaf, so pre equipped himself by training them in hand signals before they went deaf. How's that fro prior planning. He has been hunting for a looooong itme though, so I guess after a while you have it sussed.


----------

